# Why Do You Want Tips?



## DriverNotNamedCrash

Am I the only one who totally gets the no tipping policy and supports it? We should be asking for higher commission. Tipping is lame.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

I agree, I also don't care about the $10 phone fee.

All I need is:
$2.50 base fare
$1.60 per mile
$0.35 per minute

Give me these 3 and I will stop eyeballing tips and missalenious fees.
I will even wait 10 minutes for customers and keep smiling.


----------



## SCdave

Drivers have little to no say as to Fare Rates and Commission Splits.

I understand why Uber focused on the "Tips included/Not Required" branding model and no cash required. I believe Riders weren't as focused on the No Tip Required as much as the Love Not Needing Cash in my Wallet.

For us Drivers, it wasn't an absolutely necessary for the Uber Driver Income Model the beginning of 2014 but a nice bonus. With 40%+ Rate Cuts it is at the point of a necessity for most to all markets we drive in.

Let the Rider have a feature on their Dashboard to include tips automatically as a default. It can be Zero, 10%, 15%, whatever. They can also override their default with a Zero or a Bonus Tip %. Give the Rider a Choice.

So my answer is... I support the original intent but ABSOLUTELY do not support it now. Uber needs to add Tipping as an App enabled feature on the Rider Dashboard/App.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

> With 40%+ Rate Cuts it is at the point of a necessity for most to all markets we drive in.


Necessity for what? The winter commission cut was just gravy and I'm shocked it lasted as long as it did. I honestly expected it to just be for January and maybe February. A year ago they were taking 20% like they are now, except I have no trouble finding rides now. I remember taking naps in my car last year. Now I can't even fathom doing that.


----------



## SCdave

The Winter Commission Cut sounds like Uber Speak to me.

Why should I be shocked it lasted "as long as it did". The email I got from Uber was definitive. It said we are lowering Fare Rates but will be taking a 5% commission now. There was no mention in the email I received that this was temporary commission reduction. Maybe you got the memo that the rest of us Drivers failed to get?

I have NO problem whatsoever with Uber doing whatever they want. Just be straight with me and give me a fighting chance to make an annual transportation budget that Uber doesn't screw with every other month.

Yes, Uber has done a great job in increasing Rider demand. Price elasticity of Rider Fares works. I get it.

But DriverNotNameCrash, looking at your Budget for the Year, will you be making a decent Net Income without Tips? Honestly?


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

SCdave said:


> The Winter Commission Cut sounds like Uber Speak to me.
> 
> Why should I be shocked it lasted "as long as it did". The email I got from Uber was definitive. It said we are lowering Fare Rates but will be taking a 5% commission now. There was no mention in the email I received that this was temporary commission reduction.


Yes there was... I'm gonna go through my messages now and check...ok found it:

Traditionally, January is a slower time for Uber. To show our support for drivers, *Uber is reducing its commission from 20% to 5%, as well as removing the 'rounding down' feature.* The savings will be passed along to riders, effective today. *Riders will see a 15% reduction in prices due to the commission drop.*


No offense, but if you read that and didn't at least suspect this would end after January, you might want to work on your critical thinking skills.


----------



## SCdave

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Yes there was... I'm gonna go through my messages now and check...ok found it:
> 
> Traditionally, January is a slower time for Uber. To show our support for drivers, *Uber is reducing its commission from 20% to 5%, as well as removing the 'rounding down' feature.* The savings will be passed along to riders, effective today. *Riders will see a 15% reduction in prices due to the commission drop.*
> 
> No offense, but if you read that and didn't at least suspect this would end after January, you might want to work on your critical thinking skills.


Since I'm not in a comparative writing course in college, no offense taken.

There were two bold bullet points in the email:
- reducing commission from 20% to 5%
- 15% (net) reduction in prices due to the commission drop (since rider fares were reduced 20%)

So which bullet point should "I suspect" was "temporary" and which one "permanent"?


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

The entire thing was prefaced with the caveat "Because January is so slow..." Ergo, when it's not slow due to it not being January anymore, don't expect this to stay this way.


----------



## SCdave

Sorry but I'm not in a college writing class. Uber is growing a business. Is it too much to ask for simple straight forward wording? Caveat, Ergo... really? I'm not taking the SAT or ACT, right?

In January they were onboarding new drivers such as myself. There is no room for any ambiguity when stating a commission change. If it is temporary, say temporary. If it is seasonal, say seasonal. If it is for two months, say two months. But saying "Because January is so slow..." and connecting this, in a business oriented email, is just....(fill in the blank).

Now I understand I cannot trust Uber to be straightforward. I'll have to read between the lines. I'll have to remember that each simple email will have a caveat and ergo, I must make connections and assumptions as to commission terms.

I'm not going to argue further on this point. We can agree to disagree. The topic is Tipping. Have a good one.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

SCdave said:


> Sorry but I'm not in a college writing class. Uber is growing a business. Is it too much to ask for simple straight forward wording? Caveat, Ergo... really? I'm not taking the SAT or ACT, right?
> 
> In January they were onboarding new drivers such as myself. There is no room for any ambiguity when stating a commission change. If it is temporary, say temporary. If it is seasonal, say seasonal. If it is for two months, say two months. But saying "Because January is so slow..." and connecting this, in a business oriented email, is just....(fill in the blank).
> 
> Now I understand I cannot trust Uber to be straightforward. I'll have to read between the lines. I'll have to remember that each simple email will have a caveat and ergo, I must make connections and assumptions as to commission terms.
> 
> I'm not going to argue further on this point. We can agree to disagree. The topic is Tipping. Have a good one.


First of all, I'm sure they didn't know how long. They're constantly experimenting. Secondly, no, you should not trust them to be straightforward. You should take everything with a grain of salt. I signed up to drive for Uber with a full understanding that like all things if it sounds too good to be true then it is.

This is a fast market response business platform. There's no free lunch for riders, drivers, or Uber corporate. The higher the fares and driver commissions get, the more drivers will sign up and water down the amount of available business. If Uber starts seeing really high profits from squeezing drivers (does Uber even turn a profit yet?) then Lyft will undercut them by offering more and steal market share. This is a relatively pure capitalist cutthroat business. If it's not for you I suggest driving a city bus or something.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I don't want tips, because the work is easy. I just tell the riders that if this didn't pay well on its own, I wouldn't be doing it. If my market saw the rates plummet or become oversaturated with drivers, I'd just sit out until either things balanced back out, or find another way to make money.


----------



## Driver8

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Am I the only one who totally gets the no tipping policy and supports it? We should be asking for higher commission. Tipping is lame.


Other than staying on the payroll, there doesn't seem to be any genuine income incentive for better drivers. Does anyone have definitive proof 4.9/5.0 drivers get more pings and better rides as a result of those numbers? Doesn't necessarily seem to be the case in my market.

Tips allow us to make money that's tied to actual level of service, in the mind of the customer, that isn't necessarily tied in direct proportion to expenses.

All that sai, I don't bring up tipping with passengers. If they do, I say it's a controversial subject and suggest they look up the lawsuit after I drop them off.


----------



## vudu145

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Am I the only one who totally gets the no tipping policy and supports it? We should be asking for higher commission. Tipping is lame.


I tell the customer that tipping is not required 75% of the time the customer will tip anyway. Why not take the extra money?


----------



## mybackhurts

ElectroFuzz said:


> I agree, I also don't care about the $10 phone fee.
> 
> All I need is:
> $2.50 base fare
> $1.60 per mile
> $0.35 per minute
> 
> Give me these 3 and I will stop eyeballing tips and missalenious fees.
> I will even wait 10 minutes for customers and keep smiling.


yes!!!!
this!!!!


----------



## Orlando_Driver

So I can buy lunch


----------



## Oc_DriverX

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Am I the only one who totally gets the no tipping policy and supports it? We should be asking for higher commission. Tipping is lame.


"higher commission" ????? I suspect that what you really meant was a higher percentage of the fare for the driver. But, since you got on SCdave for not properly parsing Uber's email about the commission decrease, I think you need to be called out on this. In my mind, the drivers are the ones doing the bulk of the work. Uber says that it is an app company. They simply match up passengers and drivers. Therefore the fee that Uber takes is a commission. And I think that fee should be lower, maybe around 12%.

As for the tip issue, I have no problem that Uber has set this is up to be cashless. But, as an "app" company, why can't they build a tip mechanism into their app? Lyft apparently can do it. Why did Uber at one time imply that tips are included? Personally, I never ask or even bring up the tip issue. If the passenger brings it up, I will give them the line that Uber is meant to be cashless and that no tip is necessary. If they do tip, I will express my sincere appreciation for the tip.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

Since the money initially goes to them first, I see it as us getting commission. It's a meaningless argument over semantics either way.

They want the ability to use analytics to adjust the fares dynamically (hence the surge pricing) and make changes based on supply and demand. Tipping distorts the marketplace and makes it more difficult for them to calculate this.

And for the experience it's not just about being cash free but also anxiety free. I personally hate the entire concept of tipping for all forms of service and I'm not alone. I do it because I'm expected to and it's social taboo to not. So if I'm at a nice restaurant with a large group and I'm already dishing out $35 for the meal, I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night simply because she did her job. Compensation should be arranged prior between employer and employee. Tipping actually hurts the service worker more than the business.


----------



## Jeff212

New member calling joy to the world = Uber troll injected to cool fires.... LAME


----------



## SeahawkTim

A four-mile, 10-minute ride in Los Angeles used to earn a driver 8.67. Now it's $6.84. In a week's time, that'll drop again to $5.84, minus whatever portion of that fare will be used to pay for the new weekly data fee.

That's why we're looking for tips.


----------



## Just Some Guy

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Necessity for what? The winter commission cut was just gravy and I'm shocked it lasted as long as it did. I honestly expected it to just be for January and maybe February. A year ago they were taking 20% like they are now, except I have no trouble finding rides now. I remember taking naps in my car last year. Now I can't even fathom doing that.


I've seen absolutely no increase in demand, in fact I've seen a decrease over the summer. But summer is very slow in Boston, because half of the population (the over 500,000 college students) is gone. Now that they're returning, the smart thing for Uber to do would be to go back to last year's rates.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Since the money initially goes to them first, I see it as us getting commission. It's a meaningless argument over semantics either way.
> 
> They want the ability to use analytics to adjust the fares dynamically (hence the surge pricing) and make changes based on supply and demand. Tipping distorts the marketplace and makes it more difficult for them to calculate this.
> 
> And for the experience it's not just about being cash free but also anxiety free. I personally hate the entire concept of tipping for all forms of service and I'm not alone. I do it because I'm expected to and it's social taboo to not. So if I'm at a nice restaurant with a large group and I'm already dishing out $35 for the meal, I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night simply because she did her job. Compensation should be arranged prior between employer and employee. Tipping actually hurts the service worker more than the business.


Waiters get tips because they make well below minimum wage. Kind of like uber drivers.....


----------



## SCdave

Uber can easily add tipping through their app for Uberx. It is integrated into the UberTaxi Service and even has a Happy Face.

Yes, having a higher Fare or a higher commission would be great but the trend has been a 40%+ fare reduction. Therefore at this point, not an option.

I think that in general choice is a good thing for consumers. Why not give Uber Riders/Consumers the choice of "personally increasing the Rider Fare" as they deem appropriate for each individual ride. It can be Zero, 15%, 20%, 25%, or Other. Don't even call it a Tip. In essence it is a "Rider generated Fare Adjustment". This allows the Rider a choice, adds another incentive for the Driver to give better service/ Seems like a Win-Win to me?


----------



## TrafficSlayer

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Yes there was... I'm gonna go through my messages now and check...ok found it:
> 
> Traditionally, January is a slower time for Uber. To show our support for drivers, *Uber is reducing its commission from 20% to 5%, as well as removing the 'rounding down' feature.* The savings will be passed along to riders, effective today. *Riders will see a 15% reduction in prices due to the commission drop.*
> 
> No offense, but if you read that and didn't at least suspect this would end after January, you might want to work on your critical thinking skills.


You also might think that rates would go back up after January too, but that didn't happen. What a shill.


----------



## SCdave

Uber could actually use the "Rider generated Fare Adjustment"(AKA Tipping) in their pricing models. They would be able to analyze this data by demograpics (age, gender, location, day of the week, etc....) and use it for future pricing changes. More data is a good thing in the Uber World, right? If it's cash based tipping, no data, if it is "Rider Controled Fare Adjustment (RCFA)", then Uber gets the data. But at least the Driver gets a bone in the process


----------



## TrafficSlayer

The reality is very simple: uber doesn't allow in app tipping because they don't get a cut of the action. Plain and simple.


----------



## SCdave

Yes, but if Uber had a benefit they could and would change...maybe. Quoted often is saying, "The only constant in life is change".

The benefit Uber currently doesn't have is the added Data to use for Pricing Models. Uber would receive additional data to better understand their pricing models/riders satisfaction on hourly/daily/regional basis by demographics on what value Riders associate with their service. This actually would be very interesting to number crunch for Uber.

Benefits:

- Still cashless
- can quote Uber fares being lower % for over taxis just like they currently do.
- able to Record and Analyze valuable data for pricing models
- increase driver income (wait, my bad - earnings)
- increase driver satisfaction
- increase driver level of service

So, I would say, adding this UberTaxi Tipping Feature which already exists within the Uber App Platform would give Uber a "cut of the action".


----------



## UberNoob

Uber simply doesn't care about the driver. Their focus is simply monopolize the ridership by lowering rates to the point where a would be rider who was on the fence before now makes the choice so obvious...it's cheaper to Uber than drive. Even more so, much more convenient than public transportation. The driving community has become so saturated that and handful of driver who wish to try and make a point by not driving won't even make a blip on radar. When it comes to it and you really crank the numbers, i.e. fares minus rider fee, minus commission, minus personal income taxes (state and federal), minus time spent driving, minus gas, minus car depreciation, minus car maintenance fees and oh and the weekly phone fee, you're really making somewhere between $5 - $6 an hour, if that. Is it worth it?! Hell no. But when the majority see that fare displayed on their phone, it's a psychological thing that motivates them to keep going thinking they can get another ping and fare, and another and another. In the long run, Uber wins wins and the driver doesn't really gain much, if anything.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

TrafficSlayer said:


> Waiters get tips because they make well below minimum wage. Kind of like uber drivers.....


On a bad day I pull $150. Almost 3x minimum wage.


----------



## steveh552

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> On a bad day I pull $150. Almost 3x minimum wage.


So how do you like working in the cushy office in San Fran for Uber corp?


----------



## Googyl

To tip or not to tip...I'm about to go and apply at Subway. They have a tip jar and their customers tip better than ours. When I used to work at Subway, I'd average $1-3/day. So far, I'm making a lot less in tips and I'm not even making minimum wage at this point.


----------



## Driver8

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> And for the experience it's not just about being cash free but also anxiety free. I personally hate the entire concept of tipping for all forms of service and I'm not alone. I do it because I'm expected to and it's social taboo to not. So if I'm at a nice restaurant with a large group and I'm already dishing out $35 for the meal, I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night simply because she did her job. Compensation should be arranged prior between employer and employee. Tipping actually hurts the service worker more than the business.


In that case, maybe you should contain your restaurant eating to McDonald's, Arby's, etc., where no one has to wait on you.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> On a bad day I pull $150. Almost 3x minimum wage.


Gross of fees or net? Then remember to deduct your gas and depreciation for mileage, cost of goods donated to passengers (water, candy), then pay your taxes. What do you have left?


----------



## SCdave

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> On a bad day I pull $150. Almost 3x minimum wage.


This isn't to be argumentative, really. I support all Drivers. We are from different markets with different patterns (Start Locations) that have benefits or negatives. But here's my challenge if you haven't done it already. And from other posts, I believe you are in college and quite educated. Please take your $150 per day average and post a Net Income calculation. Start with Profit showing all line items (Income - Business Expenses= Net Profit) and then After Taxes Net Income (Fed, State, Social Security Taxes, & Medicare Taxes) I know it wouldn't be exact since all deductions haven't been calculated so just use major deductions.

This isn't to say drive or don't drive, tips are needed or not, but just because all of us are using this forum to educate ourselves. We don't have the raw data Uber has and we use each other to figure this all out. Uber is not transparent re Drive Net Income so we have to help each other.

And why do I stay on this forum and still with Uber? I love the concept. I'm very persistent (to a fault). I'm an early adopter. I like driving and people. I thought it would allow me to work a 2nd job to help balance my son's college expenses. My vehicle is paid off/don't drive a new(er) vehicle. So I'm trying to rack my brains to understand the Per to Per model. I'm learning seeing if I'm missing some things that WILL allow me, in my market, from my starting point(s) to make a Net Income.

Maybe, Uber isn't the gig "anymore" that will get it done for me. Maybe I quit soon but then I might be on to the next Per to Per service and already have a jump on the learning curve; be able to evaluate the next one(s) better. And oh, h*ll, got to say it, Tipping/Rider Fare Adjustments are needed


----------



## TheDude

Apparently the economy really is in the shitter if Mr. Pink is now driving for Uber.


----------



## Seaghost

I drive uberx and work only during the night/early morning hours, never during the day. Most of my pax are bar goers but some are just general party goers from houses, most of my rides are in affluent neighborhoods here in southern California with the average fare being $15 due to how spread out places are. Most are riders that use black some but uberx due to cost. My car is a 2014 Toyota Avalon Limited Hybrid and I get lots of comments on the car, most saying its the nicest uber they have ever been in, which leads to some interesting conversations.
Most use uber since it's cashless, lots of my pax use CC for everything and rarely carry cash, so having it built into the app would be best. But I get a few cash tips here and there, best was $35 for a week which covered most of my gas. I am instituting a new program in my vehicle, the Tip jar. Get a nice clear jar that will fit in the cup holder of your vehicle and label it NEATLY Tips then before putting it into the car put some money in it and secure the lid. Have a slot cut into the top for inserting money and there you go, instant visual reminder that you are in the SERVICE industry and it is customary to tip. When customers ask about tipping tell them that due to all of the rate cuts this is something you are doing to make sure you can put food on your table. No one will argue, esp if you can have a couple of pics taped up of your "kids". Alls fair LOL. Also carry at least $20 worth of 1s and 5s in case you get the "Sorry I have no small bills". And to get tips be sure to offer water and gum and for my area at least have on classic rock and roll, no one ever complains about my music.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

SCdave said:


> This isn't to be argumentative, really. I support all Drivers. We are from different markets with different patterns (Start Locations) that have benefits or negatives. But here's my challenge if you haven't done it already. And from other posts, I believe you are in college and quite educated. Please take your $150 per day average and post a Net Income calculation. Start with Profit showing all line items (Income - Business Expenses= Net Profit) and then After Taxes Net Income (Fed, State, Social Security Taxes, & Medicare Taxes) I know it wouldn't be exact since all deductions haven't been calculated so just use major deductions.
> 
> This isn't to say drive or don't drive, tips are needed or not, but just because all of us are using this forum to educate ourselves. We don't have the raw data Uber has and we use each other to figure this all out. Uber is not transparent re Drive Net Income so we have to help each other.
> 
> And why do I stay on this forum and still with Uber? I love the concept. I'm very persistent (to a fault). I'm an early adopter. I like driving and people. I thought it would allow me to work a 2nd job to help balance my son's college expenses. My vehicle is paid off/don't drive a new(er) vehicle. So I'm trying to rack my brains to understand the Per to Per model. I'm learning seeing if I'm missing some things that WILL allow me, in my market, from my starting point(s) to make a Net Income.
> 
> Maybe, Uber isn't the gig "anymore" that will get it done for me. Maybe I quit soon but then I might be on to the next Per to Per service and already have a jump on the learning curve; be able to evaluate the next one(s) better. And oh, h*ll, got to say it, Tipping/Rider Fare Adjustments are needed


Okay, first of all everyone pays taxes so it's ridiculous to calculate that when discussing how much a job pays. That said, being 1099 there's a whole lot of stuff we can write off that others can't, especially milage.

If this is a second job, the solution is simple. Don't go on duty if the conditions aren't favorable. Limit yourself to weekend nights, holidays, special events, etc. That's basically what I do. I actually think (correction, I know) Uber would work out better if more drivers were like us. There's too many people out there treating this like a 9-5 job. Nobody should ever see this as their livelihood. Ever.


----------



## uberdriver

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> There's too many people out there treating this like a 9-5 job. Nobody should ever see this as their livelihood. Ever.


Tell that to all the poor souls that have (and still are) being misled by Uber to persuade them to buy/finance a new car to drive for Uber.


----------



## uberdriver

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Okay, first of all everyone pays taxes so it's ridiculous to calculate that when discussing how much a job pays. That said, being 1099 there's a whole lot of stuff we can write off that others can't, especially milage.


No, you are incorrect. as an independent contractor you will have to pay self-employment taxes in addition to federal, state/local income taxes. Regular employees in regular jobs don't pay that. And what you can deduct is just what you will have spent in getting the gross revenue. Do you think that Uncle Sam is intending to be generous with you when they set the mileage deduction rate ? Any government tries to maximize its tax revenue, and the IRS will compute the rate so that it is as low as legally possible.


----------



## SupaJ

uberdriver said:


> No, you are incorrect. as an independent contractor you will have to pay self-employment taxes in addition to federal, state/local income taxes. Regular employees in regular jobs don't pay that.


Lol ) actually you're incorrect. Regular employees do get all those taxes deducted automatically from every paycheck. Take a look at your previous or current paystubs from other jobs and you will notice it. For example, if your job pays you $50 an hour your check will be for 40 hours x $35-$40 (depending on few other factors)


----------



## SCdave

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Okay, first of all everyone pays taxes so it's ridiculous to calculate that when discussing how much a job pays. That said, being 1099 there's a whole lot of stuff we can write off that others can't, especially milage.
> 
> If this is a second job, the solution is simple. Don't go on duty if the conditions aren't favorable. Limit yourself to weekend nights, holidays, special events, etc. That's basically what I do. I actually think (correction, I know) Uber would work out better if more drivers were like us. There's too many people out there treating this like a 9-5 job. Nobody should ever see this as their livelihood. Ever.


Since you'll be doing your taxes sometime anyway,just give it a try.


----------



## UberPissed

SupaJ said:


> Lol ) actually you're incorrect. Regular employees do get all those taxes deducted automatically from every paycheck. Take a look at your previous or current paystubs from other jobs and you will notice it. For example, if your job pays you $50 an hour your check will be for 40 hours x $35-$40 (depending on few other factors)


Wrong. When you are employed as a W-2 employee both you AND the employer pays payroll tax. When you are self employed, you have to pay both sides of the tax.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

UberPissed said:


> Wrong. When you are employed as a W-2 employee both you AND the employer pays payroll tax. When you are self employed, you have to pay both sides of the tax.


The person he was responding to was under the ridiculous belief that people on W2 don't pay any taxes. He thinks he doesn't pay taxes because it's withheld.

I've been an independent contractor for nearly 20 years. Self employment tax does suck, but it's more than offset by all the business deductions you can make, particularly the above the line expenses which will reduce your FICA as well as income tax.


----------



## chi1cabby

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Since the money initially goes to them first, I see it as us getting commission. It's a meaningless argument over semantics either way.
> 
> They want the ability to use analytics to adjust the fares dynamically (hence the surge pricing) and make changes based on supply and demand. Tipping distorts the marketplace and makes it more difficult for them to calculate this.
> 
> And for the experience it's not just about being cash free but also anxiety free. I personally hate the entire concept of tipping for all forms of service and I'm not alone. I do it because I'm expected to and it's social taboo to not. So if I'm at a nice restaurant with a large group and I'm already dishing out $35 for the meal, I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night simply because she did her job. Compensation should be arranged prior between employer and employee. Tipping actually hurts the service worker more than the business.


*"I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night"*. What planet are you living on?

*"Tipping distorts the marketplace and makes it more difficult for them to calculate this."* A marketplace is only a marketplace if it is transparent and reflective of all factors affecting a decision to buy or a sell. If they can figure out how to charge some chumps $200 for a 5 mile ride, they can easily figure out how to add a tipping function! But why would they wanna do that...*UBER CAN'T GET A CUT OF THE TIP!*


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

chi1cabby said:


> *"I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night"*. What planet are you living on?
> 
> *"Tipping distorts the marketplace and makes it more difficult for them to calculate this."* A marketplace is only a marketplace if it is transparent and reflective of all factors affecting a decision to buy or a sell. If they can figure out how to charge some chumps $200 for a 5 mile ride, they can easily figure out how to add a tipping function! But why would they wanna do that...*UBER CAN'T GET A CUT OF THE TIP!*


Yes they can. The more we make off tips the less they have to pay us out of the fare. Restaurants pay waiters less than minimum wage.


----------



## chi1cabby

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Yes they can. The more we make off tips the less they have to pay us out of the fare. Restaurants pay waiters less than minimum wage.


Lay off smoking that UberSpliff for a couple of days...you're hallucinating!


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

chi1cabby said:


> Lay off smoking that UberSpliff for a couple of days...you're hallucinating!


Are you saying you didn't know waiters are usually paid less than minimum wage?


----------



## Daemoness

DrivernotnamedCrash what are "above the line" expenses? Can you give some examples? The only tax difference I know of is the social security tax, of which contractors have to pay the employer's half. Everyone knows the gov't mileage allowance is very generous if you have an economical car. In a worst case scenario, my gas costs are 20 cents a mile. The most my car maintenance has cost over 10000 miles is $1000 and that's really an overestimate. I bought the car used.


----------



## chi1cabby

chi1cabby said:


> Lay off smoking that UberSpliff for a couple of days...you're hallucinating!


*"I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night"*
*Can't your addled brain even comprehend what you wrote!?*


----------



## painfreepc

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Since the money initially goes to them first, I see it as us getting commission. It's a meaningless argument over semantics either way.
> 
> They want the ability to use analytics to adjust the fares dynamically (hence the surge pricing) and make changes based on supply and demand. Tipping distorts the marketplace and makes it more difficult for them to calculate this.
> 
> And for the experience it's not just about being cash free but also anxiety free. I personally hate the entire concept of tipping for all forms of service and I'm not alone. I do it because I'm expected to and it's social taboo to not. So if I'm at a nice restaurant with a large group and I'm already dishing out $35 for the meal, I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night simply because she did her job. Compensation should be arranged prior between employer and employee. Tipping actually hurts the service worker more than the business.


i bet you are a conservative that thinks there shall be no minimum wage.

*Rush Limbaugh - The CHEAP BASTARD phone call*


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

painfreepc said:


> i bet you are a conservative that thinks there shall be no minimum wage.
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh - The CHEAP BASTARD phone call*


Not even close.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

Daemoness said:


> DrivernotnamedCrash what are "above the line" expenses? Can you give some examples? The only tax difference I know of is the social security tax, of which contractors have to pay the employer's half. Everyone knows the gov't mileage allowance is very generous if you have an economical car. In a worst case scenario, my gas costs are 20 cents a mile. The most my car maintenance has cost over 10000 miles is $1000 and that's really an overestimate. I bought the car used.


Most deductions for a 1099 are above the line. Mileage would be the big one for an Uber driver. Above the line deductions reduce your adjusted gross income which is good because it lowers your payroll/self-employment tax as well as your income tax.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

chi1cabby said:


> *"I'm supposed to give an extra 20% to the server whose going to easily clear $600 that night"
> Can't your addled brain even comprehend what you wrote!?*


Yes it can. A server at a fancy restaurant where people spend over $50 a plate will easily clear $600 in tips.


----------



## UberPissed

I think when he is saying above the line, he really means the expenses that are on a Schedule C - net profit/loss for business. The net then shows up on the first page of the 1040. So any business expense reduces business income. It's somewhat inaccurate to call it above the line, but for all intents and purposes, they are above the line. 

There are a lot of opinions on tipping, sure. I think if you are in an uber that is stuffy, unclean, then sure, skip the tip. But if you end up in a nicer vehicle, and someone clearly keeps it clean, and comfortable, then why not show some appreciation?

I had a pax yesterday ask to stop at a gas station - asked me if I need anything. I politely declined. He came back and gave me a bottle of water anyway. Nice guy. Nice gesture.


----------



## isthisagoodthing

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Am I the only one who totally gets the no tipping policy and supports it? We should be asking for higher commission. Tipping is lame.


Do you feel you should tip your waiter or bartender? They make $2.13 per hour here in Texas.
You have obviously never worked in the service industry. Are the fares you are getting really taking care of all gas - wear & tear on your vehicle. If they are I would certainly love to know your secret as I just started about 3 weeks ago. I am barely breaking even and I do not see how anyone is able to make a living off this thing. The 3 people that have offered to tip me expressed their disbelief and said that it's certainly unfair to the driver. I told them tips are not required but always appreciated. They INSISTED I take the tip.


----------



## isthisagoodthing

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Yes it can. A server at a fancy restaurant where people spend over $50 a plate will easily clear $600 in tips.


You should always tip 20% to your server or bartender unless you received poor service. How many of your riders do you pick up a day who make at least $150,000.00 per year. That works out to 577.00 per day not including holidays vacations stock options insurance and other perks. That server making 600.00 per day is probably damn god at their job and believe me a servers job is by no means an easy job.
Think before you speak.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

isthisagoodthing said:


> Do you feel you should tip your waiter or bartender?


No, I feel they should be paid by the establishment.



> They make $2.13 per hour here in Texas.


Exactly why tipping is a sham.



> You have obviously never worked in the service industry. Are the fares you are getting really taking care of all gas - wear & tear on your vehicle. If they are I would certainly love to know your secret as I just started about 3 weeks ago. I am barely breaking even and I do not see how anyone is able to make a living off this thing.


They're not supposed to. What does this have to do with tipping?



isthisagoodthing said:


> You should always tip 20% to your server or bartender unless you received poor service.


Yes I'm well aware of the cultural norm. That doesn't change the fact that it's stupid and hurts the workers at the end of the day.



> How many of your riders do you pick up a day who make at least $150,000.00 per year. That works out to 577.00 per day not including holidays vacations stock options insurance and other perks. That server making 600.00 per day is probably damn god at their job and believe me a servers job is by no means an easy job.
> Think before you speak.


Did you just tell ME to think before I speak? Dude, you just made the most asinine non sequitur I've ever seen. I'm confused here, what is this relationship between a server at a fancy restaurant I go to and someone in my car who makes $150k? Are you saying I should be tipping Uber clients but only if they have large salaries?

This is clearly an emotional subject for you so I understand you're unable to think beneath the surface when it comes to the concept of tipping. Let me ask you, do you enjoy showing up to work not knowing how much you'll make? Do you like the fact that a wealthy restaurant owner can count on you showing up during your scheduled time but that you can't count on making even minimum wage unless his customers voluntarily give you money that they're not obligated to?

It's a fantastic deal isn't it? He can put cheaper prices on the menu and he can pay you next to nothing. On top of that you get to not report most of it to the IRS.

Tell me, why don't you tip the cashier at McDonalds? What about your gardener, do you tip him? When a UPS guy delivers a package do you tip him? Do you tip the cable guy when he sets up your dvr? Plumber? How about your landlord? Do you add 20% to your rent check because he had your broken toilet fixed really quickly?

Tipping is stupid. Everything about it is stupid. It comes from an antiquated time when the world was like the show Downton Abbey and there was a noble class and a peasant class.


----------



## Driver8

isthisagoodthing said:


> You should always tip 20% to your server or bartender unless you received poor service. How many of your riders do you pick up a day who make at least $150,000.00 per year. That works out to 577.00 per day not including holidays vacations stock options insurance and other perks. That server making 600.00 per day is probably damn god at their job and believe me a servers job is by no means an easy job.
> Think before you speak.


15% is the norm; in my experience, the "ALWAYS 20% crowd" were spending too much time at Denny's and the like, where a typical bill came in < $10-20. If I'm spending > $25 on a meal, I won't go over 15% unless the service goes beyond "adequate."


----------



## Driver8

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> No, I feel they should be paid by the establishment.
> 
> Yes I'm well aware of the cultural norm. That doesn't change the fact that it's stupid and hurts the workers at the end of the day.
> ...
> Tipping is stupid. Everything about it is stupid. It comes from an antiquated time when the world was like the show Downton Abbey and there was a noble class and a peasant class.


In case you haven't noticed, we are returning to that model more, all the time. The funny difference is, the "noble" class actually took care of its serving class w/room and board. "Everyone's private driver," not so much.

The new generation of tech millionaires/billionaires are ripping up the social contract at every opportunity, simultaneously deskilling and devaluing labor, making it ever less possible for the working class to go upwardly mobile.

Kind of makes me long for Andrew Carnegie and the like.


----------



## jo5eph

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Am I the only one who totally gets the no tipping policy and supports it? We should be asking for higher commission. Tipping is lame.


Because the customers want the ability too. Some customers really do not like carrying cash around, like myself. Many times i have had customers tell me they wish they could leave a tip on the app. Especially those that see how low their fare turns out before they leave.


----------



## jo5eph

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> On a bad day I pull $150. Almost 3x minimum wage.


Your statement is too general. Care to elaborate??


----------



## Lyft4uDC

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> Are you saying you didn't know waiters are usually paid less than minimum wage?


you realize that by the end of a pay period that if a server hasn't made min wage the business has to legally pay them that for the hours worked? granted most make more than that. Not the same thing for drivers.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

also, comparing ups drivers to drivers is low. they don't drive their own trucks to make deliveries and they have pretty clear cut and dry rules, regulations and INSURANCE. sometimes I wonder if management of uber have some sort of magic 8 ball that they toss when a question pops up and whatever the magic 8 ball shows as an answer, they spew it out.


----------



## DriverJ

SCdave said:


> Uber could actually use the "Rider generated Fare Adjustment"(AKA Tipping) in their pricing models. They would be able to analyze this data by demograpics (age, gender, location, day of the week, etc....) and use it for future pricing changes. More data is a good thing in the Uber World, right? If it's cash based tipping, no data, if it is "Rider Controled Fare Adjustment (RCFA)", then Uber gets the data. But at least the Driver gets a bone in the process


Oh, we're '*getting a bone*' alright, make no mistake. I can barely sit down.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

I get it why they advertised the whole no tip/tip included to attract customers to a cashless ride. I never carry cash and most people prefer not to so its great. As for the fare its fair in TX not bad. Though I do wish they had a tipping option. Tipping would not hurt Uber and it would have just given us some extra money. Do I think its necessary? Not at all. Whether customers tip or not Ill be nice. My point is if they want to tip why not give an option?


----------



## taarbo

Like many other said, I am ok without tips if Uber raises the fares or lowers their commission

otherwise I am making so little that I do expect to get tipped - which doesnt happen much anyway no matter how good service I give- so there is not much motivation to give great service, since low pay and no tips.

If Uber were to pay partners more (by either raising fares or lowering uber commission) then it would improve service and motivation and the drivers wouldnt be so hungry for tips

I dont expect to become a millionaire driving for Uber, but I also don't want to be stressed all the time about how little I am making


----------



## DriverJ

Monica rodriguez said:


> I get it why they advertised the whole no tip/tip included to attract customers to a cashless ride. I never carry cash and most people prefer not to so its great. As for the fare its fair in TX not bad. Though I do wish they had a tipping option. Tipping would not hurt Uber and it would have just given us some extra money. Do I think its necessary? Not at all. Whether customers tip or not Ill be nice. My point is if they want to tip why not give an option?


Hi Monica,

I agree, the whole cashless system would be great, if Uber wasn't involved and the driver's were making decent money, and not with their ridiculous surge crap. I believe in Austin you're at $1.70/mile. We started here in Louisville at $1.40, and I was doing ~70 hours per week. It wasn't something I was going to continue for long. At least at those hours. The expenses and insurance risks were too great, with miniscule returns. Especially when computed on an hourly basis. Over a month ago Uber cut their rates by 25% here. *We're now at $1.15 mile.* I would guess Austin sees a lot more business than Louisville. I would also bet that when your rate cut comes, and it will, *I GUARANTEE YOU THAT*, you'll be at least where Louisville is ($1.15/mile), but more likely even lower. That's just my guess. (Chicago is $.90/mile.)

Uber is a horrible company. That's not just my opinion. Read the stories, watch the way they operate. Listen to them tell lie, after lie, after lie, to a worldwide audience of the people that pay them. How do you think they see the drivers? I'm sure you saw the lady that was raped by an Uber driver in India. They have been *ORDERED *to cease operations there, they refused! A decent company would have pulled the plug voluntarily, at least until they could clear out a few of the rapists and (most likely) murderers, child molesters, etc., by actually doing a real background check. As far as I'm concerned, when the next major crime is committed by an Uber driver, in India, or any other country, Uber should be charged criminally.

Just know what is coming. I hope you have a real job, or something to pay the bills when the Uber house of cards collapses there.

Sorry, I can't talk about them without getting a little out of control.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DriverJ said:


> Hi Monica,
> 
> I agree, the whole cashless system would be great, if Uber wasn't involved and the driver's were making decent money, and not with their ridiculous surge crap. I believe in Austin you're at $1.70/mile. We started here in Louisville at $1.40, and I was doing ~70 hours per week. It wasn't something I was going to continue for long. At least at those hours. The expenses and insurance risks were too great, with miniscule returns. Especially when computed on an hourly basis. Over a month ago Uber cut their rates by 25% here. *We're now at $1.15 mile.* I would guess Austin sees a lot more business than Louisville. I would also bet that when your rate cut comes, and it will, *I GUARANTEE YOU THAT*, you'll be at least where Louisville is ($1.15/mile), but more likely even lower. That's just my guess. (Chicago is $.90/mile.)
> 
> Uber is a horrible company. That's not just my opinion. Read the stories, watch the way they operate. Listen to them tell lie, after lie, after lie, to a worldwide audience of the people that pay them. How do you think they see the drivers? I'm sure you saw the lady that was raped by an Uber driver in India. They have been *ORDERED *to cease operations there, they refused! A decent company would have pulled the plug voluntarily, at least until they could clear out a few of the rapists and (most likely) murderers, child molesters, etc., by actually doing a real background check. As far as I'm concerned, when the next major crime is committed by an Uber driver, in India, or any other country, Uber should be charged criminally.
> 
> Just know what is coming. I hope you have a real job, or something to pay the bills when the Uber house of cards collapses there.
> 
> Sorry, I can't talk about them without getting a little out of control.


You don't see a whole slew of stories about cabbies assaulting and raping people because they rarely make headlines, they are "old news". Uber is new and high-flying, so when incidents happen, they will be publicized. Whenever you have hundreds of thousands of people doing jobs with your company name, you will get some bad apples, its the nature of statistics. As far as background checks go, they check a person's past, but as anyone knows, there is a first time for everything. Just because a 25 year old hasn't been caught raping someone doesn't mean he hasn't raped someone, and just because someone hasn't raped someone doesn't mean that they won't eventually rape someone. I agree that they flout the laws wherever they go, and I agree that their business ethics are horrible. I believe that the best solution however, is to make them abide by existing IC laws and actually honor the contracts that they make with drivers while also lowering barriers to entry in the taxi market. I think that the true innovation of Uber's model is legal innovation. They have destroyed the usefulness of medallions and licenses for transportation companies, turning them into liabilities due to their high costs. In order to compete directly with them, cab companies are now going to have to lobby against the policies that they had lobbied for for decades. Now, instead of keeping competition out by regulation, cab companies have to lobby to break down the walls that they built so that they can compete against Uber.


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> As far as background checks go, they check a person's past,


Actually, that's a big part of the problem, they're obviously not checking '_a person's past_.'

http://news.yahoo.com/uber-driver-arrested-india-rape-career-criminal-police-052621273--finance.html

*"The Uber taxi driver held on suspicion of raping a passenger in India is a career criminal who was out on bail for sexually assaulting a woman, Indian police said, raising fresh concern about the safety of using the popular U.S. cab company.Madhur Verma, a deputy commissioner with the Delhi police, said that Shiv Kumar Yadav, 32, had charges dating back more than a decade. Yadav's offences include robbery, molestation and possessing an unlicensed firearm."*

Otherwise, great post.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DriverJ said:


> Actually, that's a big part of the problem, they're obviously not checking '_a person's past_.'
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/uber-driver-arrested-india-rape-career-criminal-police-052621273--finance.html
> 
> *"The Uber taxi driver held on suspicion of raping a passenger in India is a career criminal who was out on bail for sexually assaulting a woman, Indian police said, raising fresh concern about the safety of using the popular U.S. cab company.Madhur Verma, a deputy commissioner with the Delhi police, said that Shiv Kumar Yadav, 32, had charges dating back more than a decade. Yadav's offences include robbery, molestation and possessing an unlicensed firearm."*
> 
> Otherwise, great post.


The question then becomes whether or not Uber does background checks in all countries and if they did, is it Uber's fault, or the background checking company's fault.


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> The question then becomes whether or not Uber does background checks in all countries and if they did, is it Uber's fault, or the background checking company's fault.


Well, if they're hiring another company to perform the checks, and they are, then they are obviously failing at the job they've been paid to do. However, when the lawsuits keep rolling in, I would guess Uber will be the one that everyone goes for. They can say sit back and say, "We don't have anything to do with anything, just give us the money, and you guys handle it." Just like they say, "You guys are independent contractors, **** you. Give us the money and you pay the bills." I think we know that's not gonna work anymore. The tables are turning, the lawsuits continue to mount, driver dissatisfaction is nearly universal, many passengers are complaining and bringing up all of the negative press. Uber is very rapidly being brought back down to the ground to fight it out like the rest of us. It just worries me that they were so delusional in the first place. If I was an investor, I'd look for someone that had it more together, rather than to hand these idiots my money.

A good idea is only valuable if you know what to do with it. These guys obviously didn't. Someone else will.


----------



## cybertec69

SCdave said:


> The Winter Commission Cut sounds like Uber Speak to me.
> 
> Why should I be shocked it lasted "as long as it did". The email I got from Uber was definitive. It said we are lowering Fare Rates but will be taking a 5% commission now. There was no mention in the email I received that this was temporary commission reduction. Maybe you got the memo that the rest of us Drivers failed to get?
> 
> I have NO problem whatsoever with Uber doing whatever they want. Just be straight with me and give me a fighting chance to make an annual transportation budget that Uber doesn't screw with every other month.
> 
> Yes, Uber has done a great job in increasing Rider demand. Price elasticity of Rider Fares works. I get it.
> 
> But DriverNotNameCrash, looking at your Budget for the Year, will you be making a decent Net Income without Tips? Honestly?


There has been no increase in rider demand here in nyc, just a steep cut in my earnings . And now that they do surges more often, people order less cars, brilliant.


----------



## DriverJ

cybertec69 said:


> There has been no increase in rider demand here in nyc, just a steep cut in my earnings . And now that they do surges more often, people order less cars, brilliant.


Yep, I get fewer rides, and at ridiculously smaller fares. Not working so well for me either. I don't see a single thing Uber has gotten right. Unless their goal was perfecting the art of lying.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DriverJ said:


> Yep, I get fewer rides, and at ridiculously smaller fares. Not working so well for me either. I don't see a single thing Uber has gotten right. Unless their goal was perfecting the art of lying.


Everyone seems to think that Uber's goal is making money for drivers. Uber's goal is making money for Uber. End of story. The more divers on the streets, the more rides that they get paid for.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

RideshareGuru said:


> Everyone seems to think that Uber's goal is making money for drivers. Uber's goal is making money for Uber. End of story. The more divers on the streets, the more rides that they get paid for.


At the cost of long term stability, of course. But I guess long term stability just isn't cool or sexy anymore. No, now it's all about this "IPO" corporate fiction bullshit.


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> Everyone seems to think that Uber's goal is making money for drivers. Uber's goal is making money for Uber. End of story. The more divers on the streets, the more rides that they get paid for.


_*"Everyone seems to think that Uber's goal is making money for drivers."*_

Wow, that's enlightening (not). I bet everyone did believe that these guys started up a company only in order to make *OTHER PEOPLE* money (not). Your post wasn't exactly well thought out.

_*"Uber's goal is making money for Uber."*_

You should teach business courses. 

_*"The more 'divers' on the streets, the more rides that they get paid for."
*_
At first it was delivering people, then lunch. So what kinda 'diving' they branching out into? Muff, SCUBA? Should I bring my own tanks, fins, condoms, dental dams?


----------



## RideshareGuru

DriverJ said:


> _*"Everyone seems to think that Uber's goal is making money for drivers."*_
> 
> Wow, that's enlightening (not). I bet everyone did believe that these guys started up a company only in order to make *OTHER PEOPLE* money (not). Your post wasn't exactly well thought out.
> 
> _*"Uber's goal is making money for Uber."*_
> 
> You should teach business courses.
> 
> _*"The more 'divers' on the streets, the more rides that they get paid for."
> *_
> At first it was delivering people, then lunch. So what kinda 'diving' they branching out into? Muff, SCUBA? Should I bring my own tanks, fins, condoms, dental dams?


Actually, when you said that Uber hasn't gotten anything right unless their goal was lying to people, that was what wasn't well thought out. It just shows that you were gullible enough to believe that they were supposed to be making money for you and now you're pissed that you didn't make enough. Sometimes stupid people need a stupidly simple explanation, so I obliged you.

You might want to get one of your smart friends to explain the next few lines to you. Economic theory says that the market will find equilibrium, the thing is that there isn't much of a barrier to entry as a driver, so the market equilibrium prices will be very low because they flood the market with drivers. Uber only cares that there are enough drivers to meet demand and that that demand grows over time, not what any individual driver makes.

So I made a 1 letter typo because I'm posting from my phone using swype, even you know what I meant, and that's saying something!


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> Sometimes stupid people need a stupidly simple explanation, so I obliged you.


Thanks, but I don't believe you're stupid to 'oblige' me. Sounds like you were shorted at birth. Maybe your mommy and daddy were dumb-asses too?



RideshareGuru said:


> It just shows that you were gullible enough to believe that they were supposed to be making money for you


Were do you even get this nonsense that *anyone* believes someone else should be making money _for them_? You keep bringing it up, but I've never seen a post on here, by anyone, or even in my everyday life have I heard anyone suggest someone should start a business in order to make money, _for them_. Sounds like you've got your Prius in 'R' when you're trying to do a 'D.'

I only said anything about your post because you actually posted, Uber is in business to make money for Uber., or some such crap. Are you serious? Duh.

How about, *"Knowledge is Good."* Remember that one?

I've been to Nashville many times, it's just down I-65, and there's some great, fun, *intelligent* people there. You're obviously not one of them.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DriverJ said:


> Thanks, but I don't believe you're stupid to 'oblige' me. Sounds like you were shorted at birth. Maybe your mommy and daddy were dumb-asses too?
> 
> Were do you even get this nonsense that *anyone* believes someone else should be making money _for them_? You keep bringing it up, but I've never seen a post on here, by anyone, or even in my everyday life have I heard anyone suggest someone should start a business in order to make money, _for them_. Sounds like you've got your Prius in 'R' when you're trying to do a 'D.'
> 
> I only said anything about your post because you actually posted, Uber is in business to make money for Uber., or some such crap. Are you serious? Duh.
> 
> How about, *"Knowledge is Good."* Remember that one?
> 
> I've been to Nashville many times, it's just down I-65, and there's some great, fun, *intelligent* people there. You're obviously not one of them.


As expected, I see you only understood the first couple lines. If you believed that my first statement was obvious, then you would see why your statement about your failure to make money meaning that Uber isn't successful at anything is laughably stupid. About what I could expect from someone from a state that idolizes Popcorn Sutton. http://moonshine.recipes/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Popcorn-Gives-The-Finger.jpg


----------



## DriverJ

RideshareGuru said:


> your statement about your failure to make money


What statement about failure to make money? Popcorn Sutton? What is wrong with you? I've never heard of 'Popcorn Sutton.'



RideshareGuru said:


> then you would see why your statement about your failure to make money meaning that Uber isn't successful at anything is laughably stupid.


Uh, yeah...okay. WTF does that even mean? Please, please, don't explain it, please! I concede, you're my superior, and obviously a highly intelligent individual. Obviously....


----------



## Lidman

Somehow, somewhere popcorn got into this subject. I think i'll have some buttered.

Although it's blatantly obvious that uber is out to make money, I think it's in their best interests that drivers make money as well. If the drivers don't money, then they quit. Uber is nothing without it's drivers.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

The monkey that is having sex with a football has become hostile... again.


----------



## DriverJ

Lidman said:


> Somehow, somewhere popcorn got into this subject. I think i'll have some buttered.
> 
> Although it's blatantly obvious that uber is out to make money, I think it's in their best interests that drivers make money as well. If the drivers don't money, then they quit. Uber is nothing without it's drivers.


Actually, popcorn does sound good. Still don't know who Popcorn Sutton is though. Looks like he has an attitude problem though.

Yeah, I didn't expect to get rich doing this stuff. You have to have a car (with insurance), a license, and a pulse. Uber knows that they have a pool of millions of drivers in the U.S. alone that meets these 'qualifications.' It is in their best interest to change their game a bit though, or watch their golden egg-laying goose, start pooping out pennies. You mention drivers quitting, and that's my point. It was pretty much not worth the effort full-time *here*, actually about 70 hours per week, then they lower their rates!  They can let Lyft run their company, or they can start making some logical decisions and get this crossed-eyed train back on the track.

I still do many more hours, and rides, than their 'best' drivers, according to their weekly email, but my days are numbered. It's just not worth it. The numbers don't work, and I thought I was making an investment in something with my time. I only see it getting worse, at least for a while. When you're wanting to work ~70 hours/week for a company that claims to need you, but you have to quit because you can't make any money, something is terribly wrong.

I guess India was about ready to declare war on Uber, but they _f-i-n-a-l-l-y_ decide they need to shut down. Really, you're operating illegally, a woman was raped, the whole country wants you shutdown, but you don't see any reason to be concerned? It's business as usual? I think someone near the top finally figured out that they would actually be helping themselves in the long run. Yeah, lose some money now, but make it up many times over when people start liking you, and trusting you like a household brand. Instead of looking at you like a greedy, lying, uncaring POS of a cowardly corporation. We have enough of those. Be the *Walter Cronkite* of the transportation industry. *"The most trusted people-movers on the planet."* Now there's a company I'd be proud to work for.  Hell, I'd even start washing my car again. 

Man-Up Uber.


----------



## DriverJ

Lyft4uDC said:


> also, comparing ups drivers to drivers is low. they don't drive their own trucks to make deliveries and they have pretty clear cut and dry rules, regulations and INSURANCE. sometimes I wonder if management of uber have some sort of magic 8 ball that they toss when a question pops up and whatever the magic 8 ball shows as an answer, they spew it out.


Good ole' Magic 8 Ball.

I think Uber's is filled with maple syrup or something. It's hindering performance.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

DriverJ said:


> Hi Monica,
> 
> I agree, the whole cashless system would be great, if Uber wasn't involved and the driver's were making decent money, and not with their ridiculous surge crap. I believe in Austin you're at $1.70/mile. We started here in Louisville at $1.40, and I was doing ~70 hours per week. It wasn't something I was going to continue for long. At least at those hours. The expenses and insurance risks were too great, with miniscule returns. Especially when computed on an hourly basis. Over a month ago Uber cut their rates by 25% here. *We're now at $1.15 mile.* I would guess Austin sees a lot more business than Louisville. I would also bet that when your rate cut comes, and it will, *I GUARANTEE YOU THAT*, you'll be at least where Louisville is ($1.15/mile), but more likely even lower. That's just my guess. (Chicago is $.90/mile.)
> 
> Uber is a horrible company. That's not just my opinion. Read the stories, watch the way they operate. Listen to them tell lie, after lie, after lie, to a worldwide audience of the people that pay them. How do you think they see the drivers? I'm sure you saw the lady that was raped by an Uber driver in India. They have been *ORDERED *to cease operations there, they refused! A decent company would have pulled the plug voluntarily, at least until they could clear out a few of the rapists and (most likely) murderers, child molesters, etc., by actually doing a real background check. As far as I'm concerned, when the next major crime is committed by an Uber driver, in India, or any other country, Uber should be charged criminally.
> 
> Just know what is coming. I hope you have a real job, or something to pay the bills when the Uber house of cards collapses there.
> 
> Sorry, I can't talk about them without getting a little out of control.


Hi DriverJ,

I understand where you're coming from. I would be mad too if they lowered the rate. And I definitely dont recommend anyone to become an Uber driver because you cant make a living out of it (and I dont want people taking my business).

As for safety, like another person mentioned here, it is simply impossible to kick out murderers, rapists, criminals etc unless they have a prior record. One can never predict that this person will commit a crime. And no public transportation is 100% safe. Not to defend Uber but they are better than cabs. When I order a car with Uber I get the plate number, drivers name and picture. Its on my account so if something happens its better than a taxi since I dont even know the drivers name.

The incident about India, India in general is a horrible country (I am half Indian). Ive lived there a few years and I would never sit in a Uber there as they really dont have enough record to even run a proper background check so Uber should never exist in countries like that.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> At the cost of long term stability, of course. But I guess long term stability just isn't cool or sexy anymore. No, now it's all about this "IPO" corporate fiction bullshit.


I feel if they keep flooding cities with drivers then eventually most of us will just stop going online and in the long run Uber wont be successful. Uber should start taking care of the drivers and be considerate as we help them with their business. If we stop working for them they have nothing left. Since its not a set income and many people end up minimum then they would rather just get a minimum wage job.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Lyft4uDC said:


> sometimes I wonder if management of uber have some sort of magic 8 ball that they toss when a question pops up and whatever the magic 8 ball shows as an answer, they spew it out.


Magic 8 Ball? Really? That's so 20th century! This is the 21st century, in case you haven't noticed, there's an app for that now...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mdb.android.magicball&hl=en


----------



## JeffD1964

Can I weigh in? It was my first night to Uber tonight. The experience was fine. The money was slight. I made about $65 in fares on about 5 trips. I have some tolls to consider in that as well. However, there was one couple - not wealthy based on the house I left them at - who only had a $5 fare. They tipped another $5. I have to say, that was the sweetest ride to me, because they actually recognized me for the service. To the rest of them, I could have been automated and they'd have been just the same. Perhaps that's an exaggeration. I did have nice conversations with them, but the couple that recognized me with the tip are special to my night. I'll remember them fondly in a month. The others will pale and fade. Perhaps a tip for service is more than just money in the pocket, but a bit of recognition that it is perfectly normal to desire? My two cents.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Monica rodriguez said:


> I get it why they advertised the whole no tip/tip included to attract customers to a cashless ride. I never carry cash and most people prefer not to so its great. As for the fare its fair in TX not bad. Though I do wish they had a tipping option. Tipping would not hurt Uber and it would have just given us some extra money. Do I think its necessary? Not at all. Whether customers tip or not Ill be nice. My point is if they want to tip why not give an option?


A lot of youngsters dont carry much cash, you're right. But Daddy has given them a magic credit card that tops up whenever it needs to


----------



## Monica rodriguez

JeffD1964 said:


> Can I weigh in? It was my first night to Uber tonight. The experience was fine. The money was slight. I made about $65 in fares on about 5 trips. I have some tolls to consider in that as well. However, there was one couple - not wealthy based on the house I left them at - who only had a $5 fare. They tipped another $5. I have to say, that was the sweetest ride to me, because they actually recognized me for the service. To the rest of them, I could have been automated and they'd have been just the same. Perhaps that's an exaggeration. I did have nice conversations with them, but the couple that recognized me with the tip are special to my night. I'll remember them fondly in a month. The others will pale and fade. Perhaps a tip for service is more than just money in the pocket, but a bit of recognition that it is perfectly normal to desire? My two cents.


Hey I noticed you paid for tolls. Just be sure you email Uber about the tolls since its not automatic so you can get your money. And welcome to Uber


----------



## JeffD1964

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hey I noticed you paid for tolls. Just be sure you email Uber about the tolls since its not automatic so you can get your money. And welcome to Uber


Thanks Monica. I will do that now.


----------



## DriverJ

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hi DriverJ,
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. I would be mad too if they lowered the rate. And I definitely dont recommend anyone to become an Uber driver because you cant make a living out of it (and I dont want people taking my business).
> 
> As for safety, like another person mentioned here, it is simply impossible to kick out murderers, rapists, criminals etc unless they have a prior record. One can never predict that this person will commit a crime. And no public transportation is 100% safe. Not to defend Uber but they are better than cabs. When I order a car with Uber I get the plate number, drivers name and picture. Its on my account so if something happens its better than a taxi since I dont even know the drivers name.
> 
> The incident about India, India in general is a horrible country (I am half Indian). Ive lived there a few years and I would never sit in a Uber there as they really dont have enough record to even run a proper background check so Uber should never exist in countries like that.


The cab driver's name is Mohammed.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

DriverJ said:


> The cab driver's name is Mohammed.


And how does that matter? confused*


----------

